# Linux Mint Questions - reg video display...



## prasad_den (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi all, 
I've just installed the Linux Mint Cassandra edition in my desktop, that has XP Pro as the primary OS. Now, this distro is looking very good. But I have a small problem. When I play videos (be it any type of file, in any player) the display looks too bright aand washed out.. I have an Intel 845GVSR MoBo with onboard graphics.. What is the problem here..? Sound works good..

And I would like to edit the grub so that it does not display the memtest and the other kernel options.. How do I do that..??


----------



## praka123 (Jul 15, 2007)

I think the problem may be with the video player.it happened to me with totem video player in ubuntu,that i browsed to edit>preferences>display and adjusted.even in Xine and mplayer u can correct this.
As with editing grub-there are lot of resources that u already might have found :
*www.tuxmachines.org/node/16701


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh... I thought there must some problem in the video display drivers or something like that...

And reg the grub editing, I saw that link already... but still I didn't feel confident about the editing..  Am going through it again slowly..  Will let you know if there's a problem..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 15, 2007)

for grub,just put a "#" or delete(dont worry u can bring it back with update-grub he!)for the entries u dont want to bring up starting with 
"title memtest86"
__
--
etc.fine?


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 15, 2007)

This is what I get in the menu.lst file..!! Now where in the file do I make the changes..?? I'd like to remove the memtest option, the recovery mode option (or do I need it?) and also I'd like to make windows as the default OS,, savedefault appears in both linux and windows.. how is that,,??





> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
> ...



P.S. 8 ) is getting replaced by the smilie in the quote.. 
Consider me a total noob trying to venture into linux slowly..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 15, 2007)

this can be easy-if u go through what i said.
but For U,u need to remove these Lines:


```
title Linux Mint, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic (recovery mode)
root (hd0,8)
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=2fbc49df-5f92-441c-853e-22958b45ffd4 ro single
initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic

title Linux Mint, memtest86+
root (hd0,8)
kernel /boot/memtest86+.bin
quiet
```
 then make:

```
default 2
```
 {for windows as default}

save.u need to have root(sudo) permission to edit and save the file.for this u can open a terminal and type:

```
sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
```
 edit and save.hope it helps


----------

